# Suche USB Switch der Funktioniert!



## Preylord (28. März 2011)

Servus,

ich möchte meinen 24/7 Rechner und den Großen mit einem Satz Maus/Tastaur betreiben...soweit so gut. Da nur reine USB Geräte
verwendet werden suche ich auch etwas Kompaktes in der Richtung.

Hatte mir diesen hier Gembird Sharing Switch USB 2.0 4zu2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör schon
bestellt....aber die Funktion ist gleich Null  Geräte werden zwar mit Energie versorgt,sprechen aber nicht an.
Win7 erkennt auch den Hub/Switch nicht korrekt und installiert ihn nicht...BIOS Zugriff auch nicht möglich 

Es gibt noch diesen c-enter USB-Switch für 3 USB-Geräte an 2 PCs: Amazon.de: Elektronik
aber anhand der Durchwachsenen Bewertungen möchte ich nicht nochmal Schrott kaufen.

Bei anderen KVMs ist einfach zuviel Kram dran den kein Mensch brauch oder sie sind zu Groß! 
(Feste Kabel? Nerven verloren? )

Gibts den da nix??? Bei der Menge an USB Geräten scheint die Branche gepennt zu haben 

Geräte die dran sollen: MS Arc Keyboard und Revoltec Funkmaus,beide ohne Spezielle Treiber SW im Betrieb.

Kennt da einer eine Funktionierende Lösung???

Mfg


----------



## Knäcke (28. März 2011)

Wir haben seit ca. 2 Wochen einen Switch von Belkin in der Firma.

Könnte dieser sein:
Belkin Switch2 für PC, USB, Audio: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör. 

Da hängen zwei Rechner dran, zwischen denen ich komfortabel wechseln kann und kann noch nix negatives berichten.


----------



## rabe08 (28. März 2011)

Ich würde den nehmen, ist gut, günstig und funktioniert. Aten ist Profi, die haben auch die ganz großen KVM-Lösungen für Rechenzentren und verkaufen keinen Murks. Aten CS22U KVM Switch 2-> 1 USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Preylord (28. März 2011)

Mmmh,die hab ich beide auch schon gesehen aber gleich verworfen weil feste Kabel und dazu dann auch noch baumelnde Kabel
die ich nicht brauche,sprich Audio und VGA...Danke aber leider nicht so das was ich suche...

Wenn das Ding was ich da hab funzen würde wäre er Perfekt...

Mfg


----------

